# Quick question



## phillipleondria (Dec 10, 2016)

Ok so i got smoke rolling, pork butt prepped, and the wife just left for work....then i realized i got no apple juice which i always use on my smokes for a quick spritz here and there, but i do have some seagrams strawberry daiquiri malt beverages, should work right? Please help guys


----------



## fullsmoke (Dec 10, 2016)

Sure sometimes I use sugar water


----------



## phillipleondria (Dec 10, 2016)

Well im going for it this is my fist stick smoke to, i usually do the minion method, but today is full on split wood


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 10, 2016)

That will work or soda will work.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 11, 2016)

Good luck & let us know how it turns out!

Al


----------



## toddlikesbeer (Dec 11, 2016)

What is minion method?


----------



## phatbac (Dec 12, 2016)

toddlikesbeer said:


> What is minion method?


take a can or chimney of charcoal and get them hot. Put an amount of unlit charcoal around the smoker fire area and some wood with the unlit coals. then put the lit coals in the middle of the unlit coals. the lit coals will light the unlit charcoal as time goes on and will give you a slower use of charcoal and more even heat distribution.

here is an old pic of me using my Weber Smokey Mountain with the minion method.













startingafire.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Aug 31, 2015






Hope that helps!

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## wade (Dec 12, 2016)

toddlikesbeer said:


> What is minion method?


The minion method is used to provide a continuous stable heat over the duration of a long cook. It is commonly used when smoking pulled pork, brisket or ribs in a kettle or bullet smoker.

With bullet smokers (e.g. WSM) you first load cold unlit charcoal/briquettes in the fire basket and then add a small amount of lit coals to start the heat. As more coals catch the heat in the smoker increases until the desired internal temperature is reached. By controlling the air flow over the coals you can very precisely maintain the cooking temperature for many hours to within a degree or two.













Basket with hole.jpg



__ wade
__ Jul 14, 2016


















ProQ Minion.jpg



__ wade
__ Jul 14, 2016






In the Kettle BBQ this is usually achieved by using a variation called the Snake method.













HBSnake2.jpeg



__ wade
__ May 8, 2016


















NaturePork1.jpeg



__ wade
__ May 8, 2016






By using the Minion method in my 18" ProQ Bullet smoker, 4 Kg of good quality briquettes will give in the region of 12 hours cook time at 110 C (230 F). In the Weber Kettle above the amount of briquettes in the photo gives me 6-7 hours of good cooking time.


----------

